# DSR7000 Tivo now $49 for new subs....



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Honestly, it really doesn't get better than this for potential subs:

http://www.orbitsat.com

Orbit now has a Phillips DSR7000 for $49 incl. installation (Scroll down).

For those wanting additional receivers:

Tivo + 1 = $99.95
Tivo + 2 = $149.95

This is about as good as it gets!


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Wow! If D* had Chattanooga locals or on the to-be added list it would be tempting  , however they are not and are on the E* to be added list and I already own E* hardware, oh well. I will just waite for my Chattanooga locals and upgrade to a PVR522 when available  .


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

your time will come 

oh yes your time will come 




Wayne Cambell


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

All true, but Orbitsat's agreements are about as iron-clad as they get. Unless you plan on keeping the entire system up and running for the entire term of the one year contract, go somewhere else.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont see the speacial, it shows as 199.95 for me.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

This banner is all over the site

New customers only


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Are there any offers like this for current subs?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

The closest thing to a "special" for an existing sub comes from Directv itself.

Call Directv and tell them you want the DVR upgrade for $159, using code FFDVR. It should include a dish upgrade (if necessary) and any necessary installation, cabling and multiswitches.


----------



## bkwest (Aug 14, 2002)

Still no deals for pegasus areas.. everything I have found is a lease agreement only.


----------



## lempira1421 (May 27, 2003)

bills976 said:


> Honestly, it really doesn't get better than this for potential subs:
> 
> http://www.orbitsat.com
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes, they have great deals for New customers...as well for existing customers I saw they have a DVR from Philips for only $199 for existing customers that is pretty good I think. I know all the best deals are usually available for new customers.

But like another person said you could call Directv and try to get them to send you one but usually they send you whatever they have and not the unit you might one. Sometimes they send you refurbished ones from what I hear.


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

Sounds like an excellent deal for new subscribers. I'm going to try to get my father-in-law to switch from Dish to Direct-TV. He doesn't have a PVR and would love the Tivo-2. Especially at $49. installed. He takes the full package at Dish so the Total Choice Plus at D* is no big deal.
Do they still waive the monthly Tivo charge with the programming package?
As for me. I'd love to have one too, but I am quite happy with my Ultimate TV.


----------



## Jtater (Jun 24, 2003)

They waive the monthly fee for subs to TC Premier. Just an FYI, if you're looking for a Tivo deal as an existing sub, and have a decent record with D, you're best to start you search in the customer retention department. I looked all over for a deal and finally landed one for $99 installed and shipped. Some say you use the DN words to get a deal, but considering the "deal" I got on my initial eqiupment and the deals new subs are getting now, I am certain I won't lose any sleep over the discount I received.


----------

